# i need a solution to this Kohler problem



## yzrider (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a customer with the (long-ago) discontinued Wellworth K-4512 dual flush toilets, with broken trip levers and rigged flush valve assemblies. I have not found an aftermarket company that makes these specific parts, but I am searching for replacement parts to convert it to single flush operation. I have found a flapper and chain to replace the original assembly, but I'm searching for a trip lever that will work in place of the original. Kohlers solution was to replace the entire toilet. figures. I would prefer not to show up with a box full of random trip levers with a trial-and-error method. Has anybody gone down this road? have you found a trip lever that works well? thanks.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

yzrider said:


> I have a customer with the (long-ago) discontinued Wellworth K-4512 dual flush toilets, with broken trip levers and rigged flush valve assemblies. I have not found an aftermarket company that makes these specific parts, but I am searching for replacement parts to convert it to single flush operation. I have found a flapper and chain to replace the original assembly, but I'm searching for a trip lever that will work in place of the original. Kohlers solution was to replace the entire toilet. figures. I would prefer not to show up with a box full of random trip levers with a trial-and-error method. Has anybody gone down this road? have you found a trip lever that works well? thanks.


Oh those kolher water closet.. I use the oem kohler brass trip lever with standard ( high volume) flush valve.. even Am Std tilt flush will works but with a short trip lever.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.lockeplumbing.com/search.asp?key=ko-4512&x=14&y=12

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.lockeplumbing.com/guides/toilet.htm

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

There was a reason why they were discontinued...
Basically they sucked!

Why not sell them a nice new Toto?


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

I really dislike toto. Are they the cadillac of all toilets or something?

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

lockeplumbing said:


> I really dislike toto. Are they the cadillac of all toilets or something?
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


?? Why? They are not very common here, but are gaining popularity. While the low percentage of them reduces the odds, I can honestly say that I have never put an auger in one. Never have seen one stopped up. Can't say the same for a cimarron.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

There are very very few here. Never even seen one. We sell stuff for them every now and than. So I can't really say dislike. I just haven't really heard anything good everything people say about them is bad. But that is the same with everything some people like it and some don't. So there's not really a better toilet it just all depends on who you talk to. Different opinions.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

lockeplumbing said:


> I really dislike toto. Are they the cadillac of all toilets or something?
> 
> Micah Robinson
> Locke Plumbing
> lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


yes .. yes they are ... never had a recall / a stoppage... or an issue ever in the 400+ i have installed ... they essentially sell them selves if a customer has ever used one... they really are the standard at what all other toilets should be measured against ... that's just my 2c :thumbup: toto drake .... with soft close seat, elongated, ada height, wins every time .. you should go check one out or buy one and install at home or work .. they are just the bees knees


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I install kohler welliworths with class five flush valve. I get the occasional defective fill valves usually on the home depot welliworths


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

tims007 said:


> yes .. yes they are ... never had a recall / a stoppage... or an issue ever in the 400+ i have installed ... they essentially sell them selves if a customer has ever used one... they really are the standard at what all other toilets should be measured against ... that's just my 2c :thumbup: toto drake .... with soft close seat, elongated, ada height, wins every time .. you should go check one out or buy one and install at home or work .. they are just the bees knees


^^^ this. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

lockeplumbing said:


> ...I just haven't really heard anything good everything people say about them is bad...


That's because nobody calls you when they are working properly.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> That's because nobody calls you when they are working properly.


Well that's a no brainer. I'm talking about when somebody comes in the store and gets a flapper or a trip lever they never have anything positive to say about them. And I don't even know where they sell them here unless it's Lowes or home depot and me buying plumbing stuff from there is not happening. We always request toilet replacement with a Mansfield.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not a Mansfield fan. They are at the low end of the toilet spectrum to me. I sell a lot of Drakes and Cadet Pros. Every once and awhile I will need to go back to adjust the ballcock. 

All toilets with flappers should replace with new ones every 4-5 years. That shouldn't warrant a complaint. It's just good maintenance.


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Mansfield is all we actually stock. I don't even know who sells toto. Guy down here at work said gray hodge used to but they don't anymore. So there isn't anywhere in Knoxville that sells them.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

lockeplumbing said:


> Mansfield is all we actually stock. I don't even know who sells toto. Guy down here at work said gray hodge used to but they don't anymore. So there isn't anywhere in Knoxville that sells them. Micah Robinson Locke Plumbing lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


I looked it up on Toto's website using a Knoxville zip code and found: 

Triton Stone Group 
910 Callahan Rd. 
Knoxville , TN 37912 
865-688-9550


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Alright I might have to check one out so I'm not going off of what other people say about them. But you really don't like mansfield? Have you tried the maverick? Or summit? They are really good toilets.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

My customers like Gerber avalanche, Toto non skirted toilets, and cadet pros. I often find myself replacing Mansfields. But they are from the 80's and 90's


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Loading these up now

2 Gerber 1 Cadet


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Loading these up now
> 
> 2 Gerber 1 Cadet


 
Is that the new Gerber VIPER toilet?? Is that toilet any good compaired to the TOTO?

TOTO is a good brand but they can be hell to iinstall if
the rough inn is just 1/2 inch off... or there is a large trim peice along the floor in the back... 

 I have had to cut out trim behind the toilet many times to make them fit...


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I usually install Mansfield as well. I have yet to have a call back. I hate the American Standards and kohlers


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Avalanche 1st ! 
However the other day I installed a Mansfield Summit Ada elongated ..... I was impressed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cal said:


> Avalanche 1st !
> However the other day I installed a Mansfield Summit Ada elongated ..... I was impressed.


Did u take a dump to test??


----------



## lockeplumbing (Sep 25, 2013)

Like I have said before the mansfield maverick can flush a tennis ball.

Micah Robinson
Locke Plumbing
lockeplumbing.com 865-525-9318


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I've even had very good luck with the Mansfield Alto. Its cheap, but haven't had one clog yet.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> Is that the new Gerber VIPER toilet?? Is that toilet any good compaired to the TOTO? TOTO is a good brand but they can be hell to iinstall if the rough inn is just 1/2 inch off... or there is a large trim peice along the floor in the back... I have had to cut out trim behind the toilet many times to make them fit...


Avalanche. It costs about the same as a cadet pro. I like it a lot


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Did u take a dump to test??


Uhhhhh , no but thank you for the thought.


----------



## Prof.plumb (Apr 5, 2012)

Mansfield? The guys with the flush post flapper mechanism where the trip lever goes through a square bracket on the side to lift it? Garbage. Trip lever breaks every time. Installed one of their new dual flush skirted toilets that weighed about 1000 lbs and was an absolute pita. Zero room to tighten the tank bolts and attach supply line. Didn't flush worth a **** and had to rip it back out because the customer hated it. Boo Mansfield, yay Toto!


----------

